# Good, reliable jig, no longer in the HF catalog...



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

whats the family blow up?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Take a look at this ARTICLE.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

For the money, the HF jig is as good as any, but I wouldn't have it as my mainstay if I needed to cut a lot of tapers. For periodic use and practicing safe handling it will do fine. No one should have any fear using this jig. It is like anything in woodworking, be safe!

And it is not just the HF jig, it is any taper jig made this style.

CessnaPilotBarry is 100 percent right-on. A taper sled is the most accurate and the most safest way to cut tapers. It might cost a little more to make, but will be priceless in the long run.

Charles Neil has a video and free plans on his website for a very good taper sled.

Thanks for the review and the heads up about the family blowup.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you have a link for that taper sled info?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I feel safer with Charles Neil's taper jig: http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/references/taperjig.pdf

-Gerry


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

This thing has notheing to hpld the wood to the jig when running it thru the saw.
Very dangerous in my humble opinion.
the newer model from rockler has hold downs. not that I am a Rockler fan….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

abie, I belive you are talking about the taper / straight line cutting jig, which is more like Charles Neil's jig / sled mentioned above… Probably a better way of doing this. But I have noticed no tendency for the stock to try to get away from the jig, so I wasn't too worried about it…


----------

